

Small Business Willing to Pay $1/Tweet to Send Ads - ph0rque
http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/?p=217

======
sant0sk1
Balsamiq Studios LLC is slowly earning hero status in my eyes. Peldi's
entrepreneurial spirit is contagious.

The major problem with this form of advertising is that it takes a person with
tact, diplomacy, and self control to do it right. If Twitter supports the '$1
/ $$ message' universally it will attract many advertisers lacking any if all
of those characteristics. That could result in a diluted user experience and
eventual spamization of the system.

Still, in its purest form (and micro doses), this is a great way to perform
grassroots marketing.

~~~
j2d2
I don't agree that your concern applies. Twitter is an opt-in system so users
that abuse their lists will die when people get annoyed and unsubscribe.

~~~
sant0sk1
Correct me if I'm wrong, but can't you @ message somebody even if they aren't
following you? He is not referring to a general $$ tweet, but to an @ $$
tweet.

~~~
j2d2
Sure, but that's easy enough to solve if revenue is at stake.

------
anthonyrubin
LEELA: Didn't you have ads in the twentieth century? FRY: Well, sure, but not
in our dreams. Only on TV and radio... and in magazines... and movies, and at
ballgames, and on buses, and milk cartons, and T-shirts, and bananas, and
written in the sky. But not in dreams, no sirree.

------
babul
> _I am ready to pay Twitter a dollar for each of my tweets that starts with
> $$_

This could get very expensive very fast, but still looks like great ROI
considering people on twitter are still early adopters (and hence have money
and are willing to spend it) and if they do mention one of the keywords
listed, they will probably want the product.

To be really effective you will need to quickly scan the tweet (NLP or just
look at the users profile) to filter results, but considering the current
signal-to-noise on twitter, even brute-force is worth it.

Other startups have been doing this for a while e.g. FreshBooks, but no one
has offered money yet.

Twitters revenue model solved. ;)

------
maxklein
Just make a twitter account for your business. Anyone following that expects
to receive information about products. I don't see what the problem is.

~~~
balsamiq
Hi there. In my post I was referring to my direct tweets to people who don't
already follow me.

~~~
maxklein
Well, that's spam then bro :)

------
fallentimes
I think we'll just keep doing it for free. It's not like I'm forcing people to
follow us:

twitter.com/ticketstumbler

~~~
j2d2
So will amazon.

<http://twitter.com/amazonmp3/>

------
rokhayakebe
I did the same using Summize (before it got acquired), and every 2 minutes
there would be a tweet about the keywords I target. But be careful one could
consider it spam, so I would suggest you read their tweet and respond
accordingly.

